# 6 week scan showing one twin smaller than other



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi

I am slowly driving myself crazy! I had my 6 week scan yesterday (exactly 6 weeks) and 1st twin showed heartbeat measuring 5.1mm and 2nd had a little heartbeat (midwife said she saw it) but smaller measuring 4.2mm.

Is this normal?

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may have been the measurement on the scanner, as it is difficult to measure accurately at this stage. It's good that there was a heartbeat in the smaller twin. If they were concerned, they would arrange another scan in a couple of weeks,
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! Bit worried now as do have another scan in 2 weeks however I understand this is normal for my clinic.

Thanks for the words of encouragement - the more I look at the scan pictures the more the same size they look!! 

xxx


----------

